# 7.3.1 Priority List now available



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

mchips discovered the updated priority list page yesterday and mentioned it in several bug threads, but I thought it was worth a thread of its own so the people not following those threads could have a chance to sign up if they want to.

tivo.com/priority



> This offer is for TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorders only. DIRECTV DVR with TiVo and TiVo Series1 DVRs are not eligible for TiVo Kidzone.
> 
> Only DVRs with TiVo Service Numbers beginning with the following characters are eligible for this software:
> 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590, 595, and 649
> ...


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks! Hopefully it fixes a lot of these bugs!


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

You guys are quick! 

I was holding off until today to announce the new page (to avoid the 'I signed up at 3pm, do I need to do it again?' questions)...

Yes, this update addresses many of the small issues people may have noticed. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Fantastic! You guys are pretty quick, too -- thanks!

Pony, are you able to say which "small issues" will be affected by the update? Pretty please?


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> You guys are quick!
> 
> I was holding off until today to announce the new page (to avoid the 'I signed up at 3pm, do I need to do it again?' questions)...
> 
> ...


Does it address the small issue of when the S3 is coming out?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Fantastic! You guys are pretty quick, too -- thanks!
> 
> Pony, are you able to say which "small issues" will be affected by the update? Pretty please?


We don't typically publish errata lists for the releases...but I think you'll be generally pleased. 

Pony


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

My tivo hasn't updated from 7.2.2 yet. I'm not on the priority list though so there is no hurry.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

i just hope they fixed the to-do list delete issue and the poor performance issue... thats all i care about. time will tell in a few days.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> We don't typically publish errata lists for the releases...but I think you'll be generally pleased.


Any chance you could poke your head into the Help Center and let those guys know if this fixes the S2DT Stereo issue?

Dan


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Will update address WPA Security?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoneWolf said:


> Will update address WPA Security?


My advice to you is don't hold your breath on that one. It will most like never be implemented.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

What I really really want is to be able to delete from the ToDo list without getting bumped back to the first page each time. Man that is soooooooooo irritating! I make small ToDo list adjustments almost every day, and with that bug it takes about 10 times as long as it used to. I'm on the list . . . Here's hoping that one gets fixed in this release!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> We don't typically publish errata lists for the releases...but I think you'll be generally pleased.
> 
> Pony


why go to all the work when this forum will publish one in excruciating detail


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> We don't typically publish errata lists for the releases...but I think you'll be generally pleased.
> 
> Pony


The absence of frustration is usually pleasing....


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Any chance you could poke your head into the Help Center and let those guys know if this fixes the S2DT Stereo issue?
> 
> Dan


Agreed, a comprehensive "errata" list isn't needed but the sound issue is pretty big to those affected by it. (no belittling of other issues intended or implied).


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

As of last night I still hadn't got it. Has anyone actually seen this update yet?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Agreed, a comprehensive "errata" list isn't needed but the sound issue is pretty big to those affected by it. (no belittling of other issues intended or implied).


Understood. So, yes. That one is fixed. 

And the reboot some folks saw in Recording History.

And Ruth's bug.

And a bunch more. Probably not every single possible issue, but a bunch of them went away.

Pony


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yay! Thanks so much, Pony! Both for the fixes and the intel. You rock. 

I sure hope all the naysayers are checking this thread. Seems to me like the company is being pretty darn responsive to our concerns . . .


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmm.... I notice I now have a "pending restart" wonder what that is ? 

Film at 11..


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Rombaldi said:


> Hmm.... I notice I now have a "pending restart" wonder what that is ?
> 
> Film at 11..


I received 7.3.1-oth today so it seems some of the boxes have been authorized for it already.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

well? do tell! any better? fix stuff for ya?

no more random reboots? stop button works again? less of that painful, burning rash?


... don't look at me like that! it is too 7.3's fault!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Just updated to 7.3.1-oth-01-2-649.

Restart took less than 10 minutes.

ToDo list Clear button cancels(with popup confirmation) correctly.

The few errors I was bitten by appear to be gone, some will take some time for me to replicate.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

What about the temp display? Does it read "Normal" or does it have the actual number along with "Normal"?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

jjberger2134 said:


> What about the temp display? Does it read "Normal" or does it have the actual number along with "Normal"?


 The numbers are back! :up: (thanks TiVo)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I rebooted and now have dual HD tuners and VOD! ChuckyBox will be so pleased. 

Seriously, the changing channel + slower banner pop up + progress bar pop up is still present and won't be very good for harmony in the home. For some reason I seem to be getting heat for that glitch. Err... I assume it's a glitch - has it always been like that? The complaints are new, so I assumed the behavior was too. My memory isn't the greatest so I could be wrong. Speaking of which, on a TiVo.com Product Watch screen shot the Music, Photos, Products, & More screen is labeled as such whereas mine says Music, Photos, & More - do different boxes (such as the new DT) have different backgrounds/text? (My lone, last box is a Humax burner.)

EDIT: Still takes five seconds to launch the Guide.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Agreed, a comprehensive "errata" list isn't needed but the sound issue is pretty big to those affected by it. (no belittling of other issues intended or implied).


Yes, with 7.3.1, the dual tuner S2 TiVos now default to stereo!

Thanks, TiVo!
Steven


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

The glitches that annoyed me the most seem fixed:

-Can delete off To Do List
-When deleting off To Do List, it doesn't reset to the top of the list anymore
-Clipped programs are given an "*" again in the TDL, and instead of a big black banner, the warning (program may be clipped) only shows up if you highlight the show with the blue bar/cursor
-Returning to the group after deleting a show seems fixed, but I haven't played with it a lot

Stuff that seems to be still present:
-Performance issues are still there... some screens take seconds to populate with text
-Banner lag is still there

Haven't tried yet:
-Delete prompt when watching a recorded show in progress??


----------



## medhead (Mar 27, 2006)

My TiVo is still performing slowly, and this bug is still present:

When you click to the RIGHT to highlight the show that's already on, then go down to see the shows that will be coming up on the same station, when you scroll back up to the current show, the title bar lists "To be announced" and the description says "no information available." The name of the show stays the same in the guide itself. As far as I can tell, this behavior is consistent across all channels and at all times of the day.


----------



## aloha_bill (Jul 29, 2004)

I just received the 7.3.oth-01-2-140 and the temp is normal.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

You can sign up for the 7.3.1 update via http://www.tivo.com/priority which brings back the numbers for the temp, which just became available yesterday, so your box may have been authorized for the 7.3 version just before the 7.3.1 update became available...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

(I only have series 1..)

But note that there's this thread to discuss bugs that still exist:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306673


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

another fix:
The untitled None scheduled AWL's have been removed from the To Do List.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Got my update yesterday. Seems to fix a lot of problems. However, the menus are buggy and much slower.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

supasta said:


> Got my update yesterday. Seems to fix a lot of problems. However, the menus are buggy and much slower.


My ToDo list is blank for about 10 seconds before it shows the items.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

UI is VERY slow for me! I just got 7.3.1 from 7.2.x I wish there was a Tivo OS open source version already so these problems can be dealt with in a fraction of the time, as well as add the features we all want. Tivo would say up front that they only support their official OS and not the open source version so that way Tivo has no responsibility for anything that goes wrong (getting rid of the it would be too difficult for Tivo to support it argument).

Are there any legit reasons for Tivo NOT allowing something like this?


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Whoooo Hoooo stero!!! Wow, even got quoted by TivoPony... Cool!


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Killerz298 said:


> UI is VERY slow for me! I just got 7.3.1 from 7.2.x I wish there was a Tivo OS open source version already so these problems can be dealt with in a fraction of the time, as well as add the features we all want. Tivo would say up front that they only support their official OS and not the open source version so that way Tivo has no responsibility for anything that goes wrong (getting rid of the it would be too difficult for Tivo to support it argument).
> 
> Are there any legit reasons for Tivo NOT allowing something like this?


Ummmm, I can think of two big ones:


How about because it is proprietary intellectual property they've spent MILLIONS of dollars developing, and going completely open source just gives it away to the competition?
Your "they wouldn't have to support it" argument doesn't hold water at all. I manage a customer support call center, and can tell you with absolute, unequivocal certainty that just because you are not required to support it, does not mean your customers will not call you about it. Any way you slice the legal lingo, you cannot control consumer behavior, you will get calls even if it isn't supported. If all your agents are tied up on those calls, they can't help with actual "supported" issues...


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

If the 7.3.1 update was intended to slow down, and the render the Tivo unresponsive you guys have accomplished your goal. Well done!


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

my Stop button works again
UI seems a bit more responsive I think

so far so good (c:

Humax DRT800


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

gtrogue said:


> If the 7.3.1 update was intended to slow down, and the render the Tivo unresponsive you guys have accomplished your goal. Well done!


You could be having a problem with your actual unit. Mine is faster than ever with the new version.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Ummmm, I can think of two big ones:
> 
> 
> How about because it is proprietary intellectual property they've spent MILLIONS of dollars developing, and going completely open source just gives it away to the competition?
> Your "they wouldn't have to support it" argument doesn't hold water at all. I manage a customer support call center, and can tell you with absolute, unequivocal certainty that just because you are not required to support it, does not mean your customers will not call you about it. Any way you slice the legal lingo, you cannot control consumer behavior, you will get calls even if it isn't supported. If all your agents are tied up on those calls, they can't help with actual "supported" issues...


Sorry if I wasn't clear enough but what I meant when I said open source was just provide the "undocumented/unsupported" ability (meaning someone would have to go searching for the information on how to mod) so that the community in general would be able to change things as they saw fit. The whole shabang would still be patented/copyrighted whathave you so it couldn't be used by the competition but would be easily adaptable by the community. IMO, it isn't Tivos actual written software that is their asset, but the patents it holds on certain features. As of now if a competitor wanted to I am sure they could write some code for a season pass feature without seeing Tivos code, but they won't because they will get sued.

As for the support issue, I don't think that joe sixpack would be the type of person who would go through the steps of modding the ui to their needs. I think the person who would go through it would be the type of person who would clearly understand that what he is doing is NOT supported by Tivo and would seek his help from the community rather than from Tivo itself.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JasonRossSmith said:


> You could be having a problem with your actual unit. Mine is faster than ever with the new version.


Well, I'm not sure what "faster" or "slower" means. I find going to TiVo Central from watching livetv to be just as responsive as 7.2.x. But going to the NPL or the Todo list on my DT unit is extremely sluggish (I have around 100 programs recorded). Also viewing program information can take a long time to update such that you can actually see the screen updating several seconds after it is shown.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the responsiveness has gotten a little slower in 7.3.1 for me
- deleting a program takes a moment to disappear from Now Playing
- After starting a video, there's a couple-second delay until the FF button works
- After pressing Stop the first time, it takes a couple seconds for "Play" to switch to "Resume playing"


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

TydalForce said:


> - deleting a program takes a moment to disappear from Now Playing


 I believe this is not so much a responsiveness issue as just an effect of the new Rapid/Batch Delete feature.

Before 7.3, when we'd delete a recording from the NPL (Now Playing List), we'd be forced to wait with a pop-up advising us that the recording was being deleted, and after it finished deleting then we'd be returned to the NPL.

Now, there's no pop-up, there's no waiting, so that we can delete several recordings back-to-back, which has been a much requested feature and one I like very much. :up:

The alternative could be to bring the pop-up back and make everyone wait before they can delete another recording.

Someone had mentioned that if they delete a couple of shows, then scroll down to delete another one, the recordings all shift up as the first group is removed, just as they're hitting delete and therefore end up deleting the wrong program.

I say this is also an effect of the rapid delete, and once people learn how to use it, and work within and around its limitations, it has its benefits over being forced to only delete one at a time.

The main purpose is to be able to quickly mark several recordings back to back... if someone is going to then decide to scroll down to delete another recording, it's probably best to wait until the first group has been deleted, to allow the screen to refresh, and then continue deleting more, if desired.

If too many people complain about this new feature, and are too impatient to wait a moment or two, the fix could be to just remove it and return to the pop-up and force us to wait by only allowing one recording to be deleted at a time... so, it is true what the say, "be careful what you ask for..."

Disclaimer: Whenever I say "you" I am speaking generally, and am not referring to you, specifically...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The delete feature is fine but the problem is with the list updates. I have accidentily deleted a few shows because using the quick delete more than once causes the list selection to change to the wrong item.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> The delete feature is fine but the problem is with the list updates. I have accidentily deleted a few shows because using the quick delete more than once causes the list selection to change to the wrong item.


 If you find it difficult to use, then I might suggest that you pretend the pop-up is still there, and only delete one recording at a time.

I'd hate to lose this feature because of those who cannot, or refuse, to learn how to use it effectively.



mchips said:


> The main purpose is to be able to quickly mark several recordings back to back... if someone is going to then decide to scroll down to delete another recording, it's probably best to wait until the first group has been deleted, to allow the screen to refresh, and then continue deleting more, if desired.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> If you find it difficult to use, then I might suggest that you pretend the pop-up is still there, and only delete one recording at a time.
> 
> I'd hate to lose this feature because of those who cannot, or refuse, to learn how to use it effectively.


Huh? Its not about using it correctly. I do use it correctly. I love quick delete. But when it selects the next show then when the list updates and it removes the deleted show and then it magically changes the selection, then its a bug. It's not about my refusal to learn. I really wish you could leave your personal attacks elsewhere.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Huh? Its not about using it correctly. I do use it correctly. I love quick delete. But when it selects the next show then when the list updates and it removes the deleted show and then it magically changes the selection, then its a bug. It's not about my refusal to learn. I really wish you could leave your personal attacks elsewhere.


 And I wish you'd quit trying to say when I disagree with you, that it's an attack... I don't appreciate you trying to play the victim card against me...

You continually come behind me to tell me how wrong you feel I am, but when I do the same to you, I'm "ganging up" or "attacking" you...

Whenever I try to point out a method to avoid a problem, you almost always seem to shoot it down...

Even when I'm not talking to you, you shoot it down...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> And I wish you'd quit trying to say when I disagree with you, that it's an attack... I don't appreciate you trying to play the victim card against me...
> 
> You continually come behind me to tell me how wrong you feel I am, but when I do the same to you, I'm "ganging up" or "attacking" you...
> 
> ...


Your previous post is blaming users for their refusal to learn how to use the delete function. I'm not buying it. I know you love TiVo but there are bugs in the quick delete implementation that causes frustration. So instead of blaming the poor users who can't learn how to use it, perhaps we could discuss the exact steps that are causing these issues and how they could be fixed?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Your previous post is blaming users for their refusal to learn how to use the delete function. I'm not buying it. I know you love TiVo but there are bugs in the quick delete implementation that causes frustration. So instead of blaming the poor users who can't learn how to use it, perhaps we could discuss the exact steps that are causing these issues and how they could be fixed?


 That was the point of my post, to get at the cause, and yes, how people use the features can and is often the root cause, and I don't appreciate you always twisting what I say and do around to something negative... the poor users...

Why is it ALWAYS TiVo's fault, or problem, to you... what about the poor TiVo engineers who keep trying to add the features that people are requesting, only to be constantly ridiculed for it, because it doesn't work exactly the way each person here thinks it should, when even those on the TCF can't agree on exactly how things should or shouldn't work...

<edit>
And to clarify, if you go back and read that post of mine carefully, you'll see that I'm not talking about this issue that you're now adding to the mix that the recordings are magically getting switched around forcing you to accidentally delete the wrong one... I've not seen that happen myself, nor recall seeing it mentioned, so that is not what I was addressing in my post... so, if that's something you're seeing, then perhaps it's a bug, and perhaps it's not... but that's not what I was addressing in my post...

I've seen the list move up after it deletes the first group, which is why I recommended waiting until the first group is deleted before moving onto the next group... even your issue seems to be as a result of deleting one group and then continuing on before the first group has been removed... have you tried waiting to see if that helps your problem or not?

<edit2>
Btw, I said using it "effectively", not "correctly"... there is a difference...

I was not implying that it's being used incorrectly, just that it may not be getting used in the most effective way to get the most benefit out of it...

There may be room for improvement, but I don't necessarily see improvement as a bug... and I'm not saying that you haven't found a bug, perhaps you have, especially if recordings are getting magically switched around... but I don't think it hurts to suggest doing something differently to see if it yields different or better results...


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

The delete is slower in general. When I am watching a show that has been recorded and then at the end of the show it asks if I want to delete, if I say yes when it goes back to the NP screen it still takes 1-2 secs for the show to disappear, so I should not have to imagine a delete confim here because there wouldn't be one.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Killerz298 said:


> The delete is slower in general. When I am watching a show that has been recorded and then at the end of the show it asks if I want to delete, if I say yes when it goes back to the NP screen it still takes 1-2 secs for the show to disappear, so I should not have to imagine a delete confim here because there wouldn't be one.


 That's where I see it as related to the new delete functionality as well... instead of making us wait until the program is deleted before we are returned to the NPL, we are allowed to return to the NPL immediately while the OS works on deleting it in the background.

I have seen it suggested that if TiVo put an "X" there as well, it might make it seem less disconcerting, and I agree that would be a nice enhancement... either that, or just make us wait until it has been removed before returning to the NPL... but I personally like the "X" suggestion better...

Because until I got used to it, my first impulse was to try and delete it again, but now I know to just be patient and it'll be removed...


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

Is there any explaination for the changing of channel and update of channel banner slowdown?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

The channel banner has to do with the guide, and I have publicly agreed that I do notice some sluggishness in the guide...

But channel changing on my TiVo's is still very quick, and I have the banner set to clear quickly, so I only see it as a blip and it's gone, which I like...

I agree some improvements to the speed of the guide would be nice, if possible, but I don't necessarily agree that the banner needs to be shown if I rapidly try to change channels.

After I read your first post on this, I tried it for myself, then chose not to comment on it as I didn't want to get into a fight or be flamed over it, not that you would have... 

This is what I almost said:


> I actually saw this as a feature, instead of a bug...
> 
> If I press channel up 5 times to go from channel 5 to 10, I like that I'm not forced to see all of the channel info for channels 6, 7, 8 & 9 before I get to 10.


 But you may be right in that it's related to the guide overall slowness issue...


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

as I recall in 7.2.2, if I was on the Now Playing screen, I could highlight a show and press the "Clear" key on my remote. The interface would "pause" for a second, and immediately refresh with the selected program gone (moved to "recently deleted")

Now in 7.3.1, if I press Clear, the icon to the left immediately turns into a grey X and I can still use the interface. A second or two later, that program disappears (moved to "recently deleted") and the list refreshes.

The issue here seems to be that after clicking Clear on one program, people are navigating to the next program to delete, and between the point when they select the next program and when they hit Clear, the list reloads and suddenly a different program is selected.

In which case, there are 3 potential solutions:
- Go back to the pause like in 7.2.2
- Speed up the interface so when the user clicks Clear, the program immediately vanishes from the list and its reloaded
- When the list reloads, ensure that the specific PROGRAM that was selected is still selected, instead of staying on its POSITION

Anyone observing the same scenario or something different here?


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

mchips said:


> After I read your first post on this, I tried it for myself, then chose not to comment on it as I didn't want to get into a fight or be flamed over it, not that you would have...
> 
> This is what I almost said: But you may be right in that it's related to the guide overall slowness issue...


If showing the channel info slowed down the process of changing channels then I would agree with you, but now it isn't any faster, but it also doesn't show the channel info on the skipped channels either.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

eric_mcgovern said:


> I think the feature can be improved and it would allow TiVo to keep the feature and satisfy those who have accidently deleted shows.
> 
> When using the delete function, the cursor stays in the same position rather than going to the next show.
> 
> ...


 But that's the thing, the way you suggest it should work, is how it works for me.

I just tried it a few more times, on three different TiVo's (DT, 140 & 540), to be sure.

A
B
C
D
E

I delete B & C, I'm now on D (as each time I press clear, it places an "X" next to that one and immediately drops me down to the next one in the list), I wait for the screen to refresh, and I'm still on D, not on E.

I'm able to do this consistently.

Or, are you still on 7.3, and was this then fixed in 7.3.1...


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Q: What about the bug where if you are recording something, then go into the Guide and select a different channel, then select "cancel recording and change channel", it doesn't...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> But that's the thing, the way you suggest it should work, is how it works for me.
> 
> I just tried it a few more times to be sure.
> 
> ...


Delete A, selection moves to B, move to C. When A is removed from the list, C is no longer selected.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Delete A, selection moves to B, move to C. When A is removed from the list, C is no longer selected.


 I just tried that too, and it still works for me like it should...

A
B
C
D
E
F
G

I delete B & C, then down arrow twice, and end up on E, as I should, and then after the screen refreshes, I'm still on E, with my the cursor having jumped up along with E...

I tried this several times as well, sometimes moving down once, other times moving down twice, and deleting 2-3 at a time, to be sure it was consistent, before coming back to report this.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Delete A, selection moves to B, move to C. When A is removed from the list, C is no longer selected.


 Okay, I was finally able to reproduce it... I didn't give up and kept trying...

I had to use a folder with enough recordings for at least two pages worth, and then I do end up on a different recording after the refresh...

I agree it's something that could use some additional tweaking, but can still be avoided, by not trying to get too far ahead of the deleting and refreshes...

So, I'm trying to meet you halfway, by saying I agree it's an issue, but that it's also avoidable at the same time...

<edit>
And by saying that something is avoidable, that doesn't mean I'm trying to take away from the fact that it could still use some additional polishing... but instead, by knowing how something is working, in its ideal form or not, we can take measures to not be trapped by it...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

gconnery said:


> Q: What about the bug where if you are recording something, then go into the Guide and select a different channel, then select "cancel recording and change channel", it doesn't...


 A: This has been fixed in 7.3.1... :up:


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

JasonRossSmith said:


> You could be having a problem with your actual unit. Mine is faster than ever with the new version.


That would be one hell of a coincidence. Plus, both my different model Tivo's behave the same way after the update when both were not this slow before the update.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> We don't typically publish errata lists for the releases...


The obvious question is "Why not"? Why should folks have to guess? What possible problem is there with telling your customers what's fixed?

A simple errata list on a support web page is standard operating procedure. Not putting one out makes it look like you've got something to hide.


----------

